# Which plants are these? Please



## ~mikey (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,
I recently purchased some live plants for my 30g aquarium. My Local fish store strangely did not have the plant names but only the prices.. Anyway, can someone with knowledge of plants please identify these 2 for me? Im curious if i made a wise choice or not. Im thinking i may have problems with my gravel. I also have a ugf that i made myself. There are 4 apple snails in there too as well as lots of tiny ones. I have 3 zebra danios 2 guppies and 5 other small fish that i dont know the names. All of my fish are about a half and inch or so in length. My water quality is always tested and i dont have issues with it at all.. I keep the temp at 78.
Thank you


----------



## ~mikey (Feb 7, 2011)

Thought i should upload a pic from a distance too. they are closest to the front on the left and right sides. 
thank you


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

The first plant on the left is i think "lucky" bamboo. Its not fully aquatic so you'll need to put the leaves above the water or it'll die. Only the lower part of the the stems and roots should be in water and they can be completely submerged. The second plant, i'm not sure..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The second plant is not an aquatic plant either. It can be grown emsersed, the bamboo can as well, but cannot be grown submerged.


----------



## ~mikey (Feb 7, 2011)

Im taking these back tomorrow and gettin my money back or credit towards something else. Ridiculous.... It sux when u rely on so called "professionals" to guide you and they wind up misinforming you and waste your money in the process.. Im sure there were plenty of other plants there that would have worked great. No wonder why they dont have the names of the plants listed. They know nothing about them... arrgghh well fortunately i learn from my experiences.. 
thanks


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

i never expect anybody at a business to be a "professional" until i've known that place for several months. Some people are in business to make money and hire people that know some things, but not everything. The best you can do is to help them out and inform them that these are not fully aquatic and they should not be sold as such. I try not to buy anything if the person i'm getting it from doesnt know at least the basic information. Such as the name in this case. As you said, learn from your mistakes.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

~mikey said:


> Im taking these back tomorrow and gettin my money back or credit towards something else. Ridiculous.... It sux when u rely on so called "professionals" to guide you and they wind up misinforming you and waste your money in the process.. Im sure there were plenty of other plants there that would have worked great. No wonder why they dont have the names of the plants listed. They know nothing about them... arrgghh well fortunately i learn from my experiences..
> thanks


Petco is the only place I know that sells them shown in a tank anymore. At least Petsmart (where I am at anyway) has started listing them correctly as semi-aquatic.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sry Mike, unfortunately this happens way to often in the aquatic trade. Hopefully they will accept the return. I too feel victime to the non-aquatic plants when I first got into live plants. Very rarely will I buy any plant from a store now. I do all my plant purchasing online.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Mikey how far on the island do you live and what pet store did you buy those at? If your not too far out i can direct you to some places in queens and some on long island too.


----------



## ~mikey (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you sure, im in hicksville... the place i went to is on old country rd in westbury east of the source mall..


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't tell you how many Sandies and Bamboo I've seen for sale in the plant tanks of vendors, being touted as 'great beginner plants!' or 'hardy!'. They do well for a little while, then slowly but surely they die off and make a mess.

If you want a really good reference book for aquarium plants, check out Aquarium Plants: The Practical Guide. It's an excellent reference guide, and has a section specifically for terrestrial plants.


----------

